# Newbie recently diagnosed... The Burning sensation



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there all, im new to this forum and have been browsing alot before i plucked up the courage to join. Background info: I suffered from gastroenteritis last december and this is where all my digestive problems started. I now have the following symptoms*Nausea*Burning sensation in lower abdominal area*Abdominal pain*Constipation but when i do go its loose*Painful trapped wind*Back pain*Bloating*Weight loss due to the lack of apetite and nauseaI've had a gastroscopy and an abdominal ultrasound and they found nothing. I feel so alone and im only 18, it has affected my A levels and i had to take a considerate amount of time off college because of it, i didn't know IBS could get this bad







Does anyone else suffer from the burning sensation?, ive asked my GP about chrons diesease and she is saying i defiinately don't have that!


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome. I am sorry you are going through this. I have had IBS for about a year and a half and yes, I do experience burning abdominal pain. Mine is mostly AFTER a bm, it is a kind of burning or a sensation that something was scraped along my lower gut. I have had all the tests and everything comes back normal. Well, the pelvic ultrasound showed small ovarian cysts but the doctors said they were too small to be causing the problems. Sometimes I think that the pain comes from trapped gas because, after I actually pass gas, I feel a little better. My pain is alleviated somewhat by the use of amitriptyline (generic for Elavil) which is an anti-depressant. I take a low dose, currently 12.5 mg. I also use Flora Q, a probiotic suggested by my GI. I am not sure if the Flora Q is helping, but I don't think it is making things worse. Some probiotics I tried made my symptoms worse and I just couldn't handle it enough to stick it out for more than a couple of days. I am currently trying Metamucil to see if that helps me make fewer trips to the bathroom to "empty out" (sorry if that is gross.) So far the bms are actually normal but I am getting some pain and bloating that I hope will go away as my body adjusts, it has only been 3 days. There is always a lot of support and understanding on this site, which helps so much when you are having a rough time with the symptoms. I hope you find relief soon.


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess the burning pain is due to gas, ive tried probiotics such as acidphillius (sp?) also and i think they made me worse, im glad im not the only one like this. Im kinda scared about taking anti depressents though, i don't think they would do much for me since mine isn't really stress related. Thankyou for the advice!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiWelcome to the board. right, lets start to fix you. first of all, here is some things that might help the nausea.1.. A prokinetic. Motilium or metoclopramide. motilium (Domperidone) isnt available in the U.S but is available in canada by mail order. it speeds up the transit of food through the stomach and digestive system and kills nausea for about 4 hours at a time. it dosent cause an upset stomach either.2.. Pepto bismol (OTC)3.. Gaviscon (OTC)4.. Ginger tea is realy really good.5.. deep abdominal breathing slowly6.. avoiding triger foods that upset your stomach, and avoiding high acidity foods.7.. sipping coca cola helps. i dont know what ingreedient it is but there is something in coke that deals with nausea. (Honestly, google it!!)8.. vitamin B12 suppliments help intrinsic factor in the stomach, which can help all sorts of stomach problems.9.. a good but mild probiotic either in yoghurt or capsual form. you may feel initially worse but after a few days to a few weeks you may see some stunning differences. stay away from pre biotics though, alot of people dont get on with them. trial and error i guess.10.. Mint tea can help, but on the other hand it can also make things worse, so again it is trial and error.11. eating smaller meals, or as i have taken to doing, grazing on food through out the day. this dosent suit everybody, but it works for my stomach. try it and see.12.. making sure that you are adequately hydrated. dehydratiion to any extent can cause nausea and it wont go away untill you have rehydrated. took me a long time to work this out.13.. anxiety and worry/panic can also cause nausia. i know its a viscious circle but try and stay calm, think about something else, do a cross word, plan a round the world trip, anything that diverts your mind from focusing on how you are feeling. this can be easier said than done!14.. SEA BANDS. use teh P6 Pressure points on teh inner wrists. cheap and available in most pharmacys and on ebay. they work extremely well for 80% of people.15.. eating something dry like toast or a cracker. dosent always work, but worth a try.16.. DO NOT SMOKE. if you somek, stay off em untill teh nausea passes. having a smoke will create more stomach acid and loosen teh sphinctor at the top of the stomach which wont help things.17.. ANTI HYSTEMINES. taking some pyriton or benadryl may help. I also suffered form mainly constipation (although sometimes it switched to D) and i found that for alot of the time, especially on account of teh nausea, i was chronically dehydrated. upping my liquids intake helped me out sometiumes.for the indigestion, (that seems to go hand in hand with IBS, I suffered from GERD for most of my life) have you taken any PPI medications? gaviscon can work wonders, pepto bismol and rennie duo are also very good, but the root cause of teh indigestion needs to be identified. If you dont eat alot at irregular times, that can cause indigestion alone. or if you eat too much for your stomach at onece, or too much fat etc. Eating smaller meals through out teh day may help you, or simply grazing on food all day, eating a little when ever you are hungry. that worked for me.Probiotics dont work for everybody. they where my magic bullet, but they can make constipation worse on occasion. this is usually because of a food intollerance or simply because you dont get on with the type of probiotic that you took. you may also have experianced something called teh HERX reaction wich is a general worsening of symptoms for a few days to a few weeks within a week or so of taking teh probiotic. this reaction is sadly completely normal and actually means that teh bad bacteria in your gut is dying off and the probiotics are working. if you want to try them again if teh future just send me a message and ill guide you through it.i hope this helps you, even in a very small way. you are not alone and we are all here to help.cheersIan


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

I've tried Domperione for the nausea but that increased my stomach pain so my dr. has now put me on a antispasmodic called mebeverine. I was initially diagnosed with acid reflux and was put on Nexium which did not improve my symptoms. I will try ginger tea to see if that helps. I'm emetophobic so that probably causes my anxiety.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIsnt emet a pain in the arse? mine started when i was a kid 22 years ago. i have managed to get it some what under controll useing a therapy called EFT, but is still there and it always will be to one degree or another. Dont worry, there are an awful lot of us about, sadly most people are too shy to speak up for fear of ridicule. I eventually found out that it was chronic GERD and chronic Gastritis that was causing nausea 24/7. sadly i found that out 10 years too late!If i can help in any way, please let me know.CheersIan


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

The anti depressants used is such low doses are not used to treat stress.You would have to take far more to get that effect.But rather they are used to treat the pain and diarrhea as a side effect of this particular form of anti depressant, is constipation.Thai


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh i see, well i've had amitriptyline before for my migraines and they never worked so i doubt it would work for this. They would make things worse in my condtion if it causes costipation, but thank you for the advice Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Actually Lilaca.. it depends on the anti-depressant (& the person too)... some can have D with some antidepressants. You might try looking some up on Rx site to see which ones have a higher incidence of D as a side effect.In any event, I do hope you find a combo of things that will work for you.BQ


----------



## Martongirl 37 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have had the same problem for the last 2 years. Especially burning pains in my stomach and bloating that made me feel like i wanted to burst. My bloating is around my belly button area. i also have D rather than C.i decided to look at my diet, after the Doctor performed an Enoscopy and said i had chronic gastritis. PPI's didnt help just made it worse.Anyway to cut a long story short my Aunty told me she had all the same symptoms and it turned out she was Gluten intolerant.So i decided to give this a go and stop eating gluten and wheat ( which is very hard as it can be hidden in alot of foods). After 2 weeks i noticed that the burning pain had stopped. After 2 years of constant pain, this was ground breaking!!i carried on with the diet for a few more weeks and then introduced it again but i felt really bad. Very tired and achey and i felt like i was getting the familiar acid indigestion. So after talking to my GI doc he agreed with me that i am definately gluten / wheat intolerant.So i would have a look at your diet, maybe keep a diary for a bit and then try to cut out foods with wheat /gluten ( bread, cakes cereals pizza etc). There are alternatives available if you are prepared to look for them.I am still pain free but the bloating is still there. My Doc says this is more to do with IbS rather than Gluten intolerance and he told me when i get really bloated, i should take Senokot before bed to ensure i am emptying my bowels properly. He said i was feeling bloated because my bowels werent emptying totally and allowing food to stay inside, causing Gas and discomfort.So i am giving it a try.....watch this space.


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Martongirl,I've had a blood test for celiacs disease and it came back negative. They never took a biopsy when they did my endoscopy which has got me worrried. But coming tot think of it, before i got my stomach bug in december i used to get bad stomach cramps after eating wheatabix and any other cereal....im gonna try the gluten free diet to see if it makes a difference.And Bq thanks for the advice i will do my research on antidepressents


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

i also used to get the horrible acid burning feeling in my stomach. Prevacid did the trick for me. I know if I forget my pill as I'll start to feel that burning. I've trial and errored many drugs for my IBS over the past 13 years or so. The amitriptyline (again low dose, cuz it's for pain, not stress) helped some. My best results have been with a very common antidepressant Prozac. And an anti anxiety med Klonopin. I don't get side affects from either, and I too was very leary to try them. I had tried so many other things though that did not help me. It seems like the brain-gut connection is pretty powerful and for some reason these meds help calm my gut some. I still have attacks--worse again now because I'm pregnant, but before the pregnancy the attacks had gone down to only 2 or 3 a month as opposed to 2or 3 a week before the meds. Nothing seems to be a cure all but try things a little at a time, one by one, and you'll eventually find things that will at least help the severity and frequency of attacks.


----------



## spackle (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, With the exception of back pain I am living your life. I always found being Constipated yet passing loose stools to be really frustrating. It doesnt make any sense! Sometimes it seems as though my entire digestive system just shuts down. Nothing moves. I can eat an English Muffin in the morning and it will lay in my stomach swimming in gas and acid sometimes up to 8 hours before it finally digests. It is pure bloated misery.


----------



## God lover 08 (Jul 8, 2009)

omygoodness! I have all these symptons! And I am also 18 and had to take a yr off from college because i couldnt concentrate in class because the pain was so bad. I thought I was the only one who experienced the burning sensation and trapped air. But anyway I taked to my doctor and she put me on xifaxan. It helps with bloating but I still have some gas. And it moves my bowels better. Anyway, my best advice is to keep trying and to keep working with ur doctors to see if anything gets better. IBS really sucks and has altered my life completely. I know it get's so fustrating but keeep tryying. I havent found anything as of yet to help with the gas/trapped air becuase that is my biggest problem..But I won't give up. DONT U GIVE UP EITHER. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm glad that there are others that have similar symptoms, even though im not glad that you have them if that makes sense....i am definately going to push harder at my dr.s....they keep making out that its all in my head and the gastroenterologist told me IBS will sort itself out ina few months...im still waiting 8 months later!.... I have that same feeling of food floating around in your stomach for hours spackle, i researched that and it came up with gastroparesis i have never heard of so many GI problems in my life....its hard being 18 and not being able to go out so i know what your going through God lover, gd luck 2 u 2


----------

